# stereo and dash lighting!!! HELP!!!!!



## altima713 (Jan 21, 2008)

i was intalling my stock headunit back in today without the battery terminals off(i noe pretty stupid but i forgot)....so after i wired everything back the way it was....my cars dash(the DTE, MPG, MILES, etc) dont work they dont even illuminate....my stereo doesnt even turn on....when i was rewiring i heard some crackles but didnt pay any mind to it...could it be my fuses??????if so where are the fuses located i tried the fuse box but i couldnt find anything....SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!! i'm trying to sell my car


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

*what kind of car?*

You may be able to find a service manual that describes what the fuses do. Sometimes the function is printed on the box. They are frequently located under the steering wheel or near the battery.

If you don't have one already, get a service manual. Or take it to a reliable shop where they can diagnose what you fried and how to repair it.


----------

